# Dawes 'ZED i-MAGE'?



## leeZed (6 May 2009)

Hi
I'm new to the site and trying to trace a mountain bike that I used to own about 14 years ago before some robbing git had it away out of my parents garage. I was one very heart broken 15 year old as it was my absolutle pride an joy so any help in finding the same make/model guys would be great.
It was a ZED, the model name was I-mage. I believe these were made by Dawes. Im thinking the bike must have been made around 1989/90 around the same time as the Raleigh Lizard because the Lizard was what I originaly wanted that xmas until I spotted the ZED that was stood next to the Lizard in the showroom.
The frame was a dark silver with like a dark lime colour on the forks and handle bars. It was also 21-speed shimano gears.
Ive been searching ebay for sometime with no look. Seems 'ZED' was a very limited run.
Any thoughts would be fantastic.


----------



## 02GF74 (7 May 2009)

cannot understand why would you want one of those. For nostalgic reasons? I had measles many years ago buit certainly would not want them again.

And you'll probably be very disappointed. Sometimes it is better to leave things as they are and move on.


----------

